# Sudden Change in Horse Behaviour



## Mandylola (31 March 2014)

Hi All, would appreciate some advice on this. I have a 10 YR old hunter which I bought last summer. she was abused in the past. I was told she bucks everyone off and no one can ride her, she is very nervous of people and tends to eyeball people and stand up really high to intimate you. I bought her home and since last summer have taken my time to get to know her. I have ridden her and have taken her to hunts and charity rides. she usually takes off and is hard to hold when she sees jumps. she is strong and not a novice ride. She has never bucked me off or reared. She just takes off when she sees a jump and flies over it. Yesterday, I took her to a charity ride and she was a completely different horse. she was so well behaved and actually walked up to the jumps, she didn't take off, she walked up and down banks, she was easy to hold going into jumps. Since I have this mare she has never been so easy to control. I haven't changed anything with her. same routine and same feed. this is a horse who will jump whatever is in front of her, she will take on anything, gets very impatient waiting for her turn to jump out hunting. she was at a charity ride last week and was her 'usual mad self'. Yesterday she was completely different. People who have seen her out hunting couldn't believe it was the same horse yesterday. Would appreciate any advice or anyone who has had the same experience. No idea why all of a sudden she is so quiet, calm, and relaxed. Any help/advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## be positive (31 March 2014)

What is the problem?? it sounds as if she has now settled down, learnt that rushing everywhere is no fun and that being relaxed about life is the way to go, it may be that she is unwell but with no other symptoms I would consider that you have done a good job with what was more than likely a very unhappy horse. 
A few warm days can relax them, sun on their backs after all the rain this winter makes everything seem better.


----------



## Mandylola (31 March 2014)

thanks be positive. its not a bad thing, im just so used to her been so flighty and speedy that she was like a new horse yesterday. She was her usual quirky self last week and so mellow and docile yesterday. im still shocked she has completely changed in the space of a week. i didn't expect such a radical change so fast.


----------



## Moomin1 (31 March 2014)

Did you ever see her ridden before you bought her? Sounds like you have worked miracles on her.


----------



## Echo Bravo (31 March 2014)

Either she has so much trust in you and has finally settled down, or is there a young colt kept close near by that could have jumped in with her


----------



## WandaMare (31 March 2014)

Hopefully it is something positive which has changed her behaviour but with things changing so suddenly it could suggest she isn't feeling 100%. She couldn't be feeling a bit footy could she, with the spring grass coming through?


----------



## Queenbee (1 April 2014)

Mandylola said:



			thanks be positive. its not a bad thing, im just so used to her been so flighty and speedy that she was like a new horse yesterday. She was her usual quirky self last week and so mellow and docile yesterday. im still shocked she has completely changed in the space of a week. i didn't expect such a radical change so fast. 

Click to expand...


Sometimes a quirky horse behaving completely sane and docile is as unnerving as a same docile horse behaving quirky so I do see where you are coming from.  This mare though has by the sounds of it been through the mill a bit before you, perhaps not handled with consistency or sensitivity and there are many horses like this especially mares that when forced to behave and not sensitively handled react badly.  The mare is ten now, she's had a year with you, it sounds to me like you know her, love her and trust her despite her quirky nature,  sometimes that is all it takes to create a change for the better, sounds like she's found her feet, feels comfortable and safe and has an owner she feels she can relax with.  That's not to say she won't be quirky again in the future, but it will probably get less and less over time.  My girl was incredibly similar very feisty when I got her, over time this got less and less.  I never changed, never forced, there was nothing that I could particularly put my finger on other than with experience and the provision of the right environment of sympathetic riding and consistency my mare relaxed more and more.  For now, don't question it, appreciate it and reinforce the behaviour with lots of praise.


----------



## Goldenstar (1 April 2014)

Fingers crossed the penny has dropped and she's sussed out that she can be calm .
However I would take her temperature just in case she has a virus or similar .


----------



## Mandylola (1 April 2014)

didn't see her ridden, I was told she bucked an experienced rider off the day before I bought her. she was going to the factory so I took a chance on her.


----------



## Mandylola (1 April 2014)

Goldenstar said:



			Fingers crossed the penny has dropped and she's sussed out that she can be calm .
However I would take her temperature just in case she has a virus or similar .
		
Click to expand...

Temp is grand, still loves her food. maybe the penny has just finally dropped and there is nothing wrong with her and I just have to stop looking for 'what's wrong with her'.


----------



## Mandylola (1 April 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Did you ever see her ridden before you bought her? Sounds like you have worked miracles on her.
		
Click to expand...

didn't see her ridden, I was told she bucked an experienced rider off the day before I bought her. she was going to the factory so I took a chance on her. Just because 1 person says its a bad horse doesn't mean its a bad horse. I learnt to find out for myself instead of going by what people say. its not always the horses fault. I just went back to basics and started from the beginning, retraining, backing. I didn't have a time frame, it takes as long as it takes. just so used to her been her flighty self when she sees jumps (like the previous week) that I was shell shocked when she took her time and walked up to them and hopped over them. she has never done that.


----------



## Mandylola (1 April 2014)

Queenbee said:



			Sometimes a quirky horse behaving completely sane and docile is as unnerving as a same docile horse behaving quirky so I do see where you are coming from.  This mare though has by the sounds of it been through the mill a bit before you, perhaps not handled with consistency or sensitivity and there are many horses like this especially mares that when forced to behave and not sensitively handled react badly.  The mare is ten now, she's had a year with you, it sounds to me like you know her, love her and trust her despite her quirky nature,  sometimes that is all it takes to create a change for the better, sounds like she's found her feet, feels comfortable and safe and has an owner she feels she can relax with.  That's not to say she won't be quirky again in the future, but it will probably get less and less over time.  My girl was incredibly similar very feisty when I got her, over time this got less and less.  I never changed, never forced, there was nothing that I could particularly put my finger on other than with experience and the provision of the right environment of sympathetic riding and consistency my mare relaxed more and more.  For now, don't question it, appreciate it and reinforce the behaviour with lots of praise.
		
Click to expand...


Thanks, ill appreciate it and stop asking 'what is wrong with her'. Hopefully it will last as I was on top of the world when she was going so well for me, I felt in control for once. people who have seen her previously were asking 'what did u do to her?', 'is she sedated?', 'is she on calmers?'. I didn't do anything differently. That's why im so surprised in her behaviour.


----------



## Mandylola (1 April 2014)

Echo Bravo said:



			Either she has so much trust in you and has finally settled down, or is there a young colt kept close near by that could have jumped in with her 

Click to expand...

She has been stabled with turnout during the day, no colts/stallions nearby. I hope she has finally settled down. there is a few more little things we are working on like lifting her hind feet. takes as long as it takes with patience. just wasn't expecting her to be so calm out in a wide open field with jumps and lots of people and other horses galloping into jumps and flying round the place. if it lasts brilliant if not then we can go back to working on it.


----------



## Mandylola (1 April 2014)

WandaMare said:



			Hopefully it is something positive which has changed her behaviour but with things changing so suddenly it could suggest she isn't feeling 100%. She couldn't be feeling a bit footy could she, with the spring grass coming through?
		
Click to expand...

checked her temp and she grand. still her usual self in every other way, still has a few issues we working on. it takes as long as it takes, which I was prepared for. Just wasn't expecting such a massive difference in her when being ridden in a wide open field with jumps. once she sees 1 horse jump she is gone, no holding her back. people usually wait till she has jumped before they come anywhere near the fence coz she would run them over. just being able to feel in control was brilliant for once. even just to get her to stand in the field and watch every1 else was amazing, and her not taking off was just super. its when people started asking what is wrong with her that I started to question 'what is wrong with her' something has to be wrong coz she is never like this.


----------



## fuzzle (8 April 2014)

I take it she is a mare??  mares love the one to one bond and hey what i have found is that once you get that trust she will become settled and calmer, trust is a big thing with a mare!!! think what you have done is amazing, everyone is always in a big rush with horses and want quick results, spending time on the ground and building up that trust is priceless!!!  you enjoy your wonderful horse which you have now got xxx


----------

